# Alguns(?) problemas que estou tendo. (Resolvido)

## Naughty-Boy

Resolvi reinstalar o Gentoo, pois queria testar o reiser4 e mudar algumas flags de otimização. Até aí tudo certo, mas agora to enfrentando alguns bugs que eu não tinha visto antes.

No shell(e no konsole) quando eu aperto a tecla "delete", aparece um "~" ao invés de deletar alguma letra.

Não estou conseguindo usar a internet por nenhum programa do KDE(kmail, konqueror e etc) e o Opera crasha assim que abre.

```
Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 583)]

[New Thread 32769 (LWP 587)]

0xb6d2c67b in waitpid ()

   from /lib/libpthread.so.0

   #0  0xb6d2c67b in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

   #1  0xb79a7290 in ?? () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

   #2  0x00000001 in ?? ()

   #3  0xb78c3b6e in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()

      from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

      #4  0xb6f5d284 in __JCR_LIST__ () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.so.2

      #5  0x0000000c in ?? ()
```

Quando eu digito qualquer endereço no Konqueror(na conta root, na normal não) ele crasha assim que aperto a 1º tecla, isso vale também pra qualquer programa que eu vou salvar ou abrir um arquivo(em todas as contas)

O hotplug depois enquanto é desativado mostra umas mensagens estranhas, não estava tendo esse "problema" antes(ainda não testei a porta USB), mas isso não me preocupa.

Agradeço a ajuda de todos.  :Sad: 

(Acho que vou começar a usar o XFCE, mas ainda prefiro o KDE)Last edited by Naughty-Boy on Sun Oct 24, 2004 3:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fernandotcl

Em relação ao ~ aparecendo no terminal, isso pode ser um problema da configuração do X. Ativar as deadkeys pode resolver. Caso o problema também ocorra no console, pode ser um problema no /etc/profile. Em todo caso, um outro usuário reportou um problema parecido que depois sumiu.

Quanto a rodar o Konqueror como root, não faça isso. É uma potencial falha de segurança. Aliás, deve-se evitar rodar até X como root.  O fato dele quebrar pode ser um problema com arquivos de configuração também, por exemplo. Mas se o problema continuar, desista, porque rodar qualquer coisa como root é um risco.

Pra internet, você consegue pingar pelo console?

----------

## Naughty-Boy

Sobre rodar os programas como root eu sei, só fico logado como root quando estou instalando o Gentoo  :Rolling Eyes: , mas como queria testa, usei os únicos dois usuários. A internet só não funciona em aplicativos do KDE, agora o lynx por exemplo funciona perfeitamente, e o mais estranho é isso do Opera crashar assim que é aberto, isso nunca tinha acontecido antes.

A questão é, na conta root todos os aplicativos crasham assim que eu aperto uma tecla pra digitar um endereço(uma pasta, ou até de um site) na conta "normal" o konqueror não crasha, mas os outros aplicativos sim(Kwrite quando vou digitar a pasta e etc). E também a internet que não funciona nos aplicativos do KDE. Só pra frisar, não editei nenhum arquivo de configuração do KDE, ou seja, não sei porque isso tá acontecendo.

Assim que possivel posto aqui meu /etc/profile.

Como ativo as deadkeys(e pra que serve)?

----------

## Naughty-Boy

Quando eu abro o opera:

```
bash-2.05b$ opera

Segmentation fault

```

Simplesmente crasha

Meu profile:

```
# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.26 2004/08/14 03:08:32 agriffis Exp $

#

# That this file is used by any Bourne-shell derivative to setup the

# environment for login shells.

# Load environment settings from profile.env, which is created by

# env-update from the files in /etc/env.d

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]; then

   . /etc/profile.env

fi

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

# Set up PATH depending on whether we're root or a normal user.

# There's no real reason to exclude sbin paths from the normal user,

# but it can make tab-completion easier when they aren't in the

# user's PATH to pollute the executable namespace.

#

# It is intentional in the following line to use || instead of -o.

# This way the evaluation can be short-circuited and calling whoami is

# avoided.

if [ "$EUID" = 0 ] || [ "`/bin/whoami`" = 'root' ]; then

   PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

   PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

export PATH

unset ROOTPATH

# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/conf.d/basic 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR

if [ -n "${BASH_VERSION}" ]; then

   # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

   # including color.  We leave out color here because not all

   # terminals support it.

   if [ -f /etc/bash/bashrc ]; then

      # Bash login shells run only /etc/profile

      # Bash non-login shells run only /etc/bash/bashrc

      # Since we want to run /etc/bash/bashrc always we source it

      # from here.  It is unfortunate that there is no way to do

      # this *after* the user's .bash_profile runs (without putting

      # it in the user's dot-files), but it shouldn't make any

      # difference.

      . /etc/bash/bashrc

   else

      PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

   fi

else

   # Setup a bland default prompt.  Since this prompt should be useable

   # on color and non-color terminals, as well as shells that don't

   # understand sequences such as \h, don't put anything special in it.

   PS1="`whoami`@`uname -n | cut -f1 -d.` \$ "

fi

alias ls='ls --color'

alias aemerge='ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge'

alias echo='echo -e'

alias pkey='echo ${1} >> /etc/portage/package.keywords'

alias rm='rm -i'

alias puse='echo ${1} >> /etc/portage/package.use'

```

Quando eu vou digitar algo aqui que crasha o programa.

Qual é mesmo o nome do programa pra tirar s.s. do terminal?

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *Naughty-Boy wrote:*   

> Resolvi reinstalar o Gentoo, pois queria testar o reiser4 e mudar algumas flags de otimização.

  Se calhar esforçaste demasiado essas flags de optimização. O erro que te dá é ao correr a função __JCR_LIST__ da libXft.

Aconselho-te a baixar essa optimização e a recompilar o X para testar.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## Naughty-Boy

Vou considerar compilar o XFree ao invés do Xorg, pois não vejo outra coisa que possa estar causando esse "pequeno" problema, porque na ultima instalação eu estava usando o XFree(-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer não é muita coisa, antes estava muito mais otimizado que na atual instalação, só que dessa preferi deixa meu gentoo mais estável, diferente da útilma vez...)

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Naughty-Boy wrote:*   

> Assim que possivel posto aqui meu /etc/profile.

 

Acho que não era no /etc/profile... Talvez /etc/inputrc, mas eu realmente não lembro.  :Embarassed: 

 *Naughty-Boy wrote:*   

> Como ativo as deadkeys(e pra que serve)?

 

As deadkeys são as teclas que quando digitadas não imprimem diretamente, mas esperam uma outra para modificá-las. Assim pode-se digitar o cedilha e letras acentuadas. Mas se eu não me engano, nos layouts para pt e pt_BR as deadkeys já são ativadas por padrão. À menos que você use um teclado não nacional, isso não deve ser um problema.

----------

## Naughty-Boy

Novidades(nada boas), dei um emerge -C xorg-x11; emerge xfree. Dei uma configurada rápida e descobri que está dando basicamente o mesmo problema.

```
Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 16384 (LWP 10669)]

[New Thread 32769 (LWP 10693)]

0xb6d1867b in waitpid ()

   from /lib/libpthread.so.0

   #0  0xb6d1867b in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

   #1  0xb79a7290 in ?? () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

   #2  0x00000001 in ?? ()

   #3  0xb78c3b6e in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()

      from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

      #4  0x080cdff8 in ?? ()

      #5  0x00000001 in ?? ()

      #6  0x083bdc6c in ?? ()

      #7  0xb76ab5f8 in ?? () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

      #8  0x083bdc6c in ?? ()

      #9  0x00000078 in ?? ()

      #10 0xb79ad5e0 in kde_malloc_is_used () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

      #11 0xb79a7290 in ?? () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

      #12 0xb79ad5c4 in kde_malloc_is_used () from /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

      #13 0x000029c7 in ?? ()

      #14 0x00000400 in ?? ()

      #15 0x00000400 in ?? ()

      #16 0x083bdbf0 in ?? ()

      #17 0x083bdc6c in ?? ()

      #18 0x083b7604 in ?? ()

      #19 0xbfffd740 in ?? ()

      #20 0x083bd5a8 in ?? ()

      #21 0xb725217e in QBrush::operator==(QBrush const&) const ()

         from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
```

E descobri algo interessante, se eu aperto a tecla do "." não crasha o aplicativo, mas qualquer outra sim.  :Shocked:  E o Opera continua crashando quando eu inicio ele.

Estou começando(começando? hahaha) a ficar desesperado, não sei se rio de insanidade ou choro de desespero.  :Rolling Eyes: 

E já estou de saco cheio de ter que ficar olhando pra essa barrinha azul com um "Iniciar" nela.

Teclado: br-abnt2

PS: Esse feriado eu instalei o Gentoo 3 vezes do stage1, espero não ter que ficar preocupado com instalação dele esse fim de semana...

O erro também acontece quando digito algo aqui.

 *ImageShack wrote:*   

> ImageShack(TM) is a dedicated internet digital content hosting service. Our highly reliable dedicated server network is Powered by Linux!

 

Legal  :Razz: 

----------

## malloc

Qual é a versão do glibc que tens instalada? 

É que saiu uma ha uns dias q estava com bugs estranhos e foi removida mas ainda se manteve durante 1 ou 2 dias na portage.

----------

## Naughty-Boy

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Qual é a versão do glibc que tens instalada? 
> 
> É que saiu uma ha uns dias q estava com bugs estranhos e foi removida mas ainda se manteve durante 1 ou 2 dias na portage.

 

glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

----------

## To

Não sei se será por aí... Eu pessoalmente desconfio do reiserfs 4.

Tó

----------

## Naughty-Boy

Problemas resolvidos. A maioria deles era por causa do reiser4 mesmo, como o To havia citado. Estou agora no Fluxbox navegando pelo Opera, recompilando o kernel com gensplash e tudo funcionando bem. O estranho, logo após eu dar:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

meu problema de sair um "~" ao apertar a tecla "Del" aconteceu denovo, mas após eu reiniciar o PC e dar boot no Gentoo o problema sumiu, talvez seja do Live-CD* que to usando, não sei direito.

Apesar de sentir muita falta do meu Gentoo(sem tempo pra instalar) deu pra testar outras distros, entra elas o Umbutu, Mandrake 10.1 Community, Debian Br CDD e Conectiva 10. Depois de tudo isso cheguei à uma conclusão, sem o Gentoo me sinto uma criança sem ter com que brincar.

(*)  - Usei o Live-CD com suporte ao reiser4(esqueci qual exatamente, mas o de algum dev), pois os mais atuais(2004.2) não possuem perl instalado, e só com um script nessa linguagem que consigo conectar na internet em modo texto(Velox).

Obrigado à todos pela ajuda!

----------

